# Moving to the Canary Islands



## Tasha Kirby

HI, 

My Husband and I have decided to accept teaching positions in Las Palmas de Gran Canaria. We are excited about our decision; however, we are concerned about our income as we have no idea about the cost of living in Gran Canaria. Our wages will total 45,500 euros for the year. Nearly half of what we are making in Canada. Although willing to live a different lifestyle in return for amazing weather and a beautiful experience, we certainly don't want to be too broke to do anything!!! Can anybody offer some insight? 
Thanks
Tasha Kirby


----------



## mkettner

First of all, welcome to our forum. What you will find is that there are plenty of people that will be willing to help you find the information you are looking for. Please stay tuned into our site as the response will no doubt be rapid. In the meantime feel free to review the rest of the site as there are some great resources listed in other forums that may assist you further in your situation.

All the best,

Michael


----------



## xlaser

Tasha Kirby said:


> HI,
> 
> My Husband and I have decided to accept teaching positions in Las Palmas de Gran Canaria. We are excited about our decision; however, we are concerned about our income as we have no idea about the cost of living in Gran Canaria. Our wages will total 45,500 euros for the year. Nearly half of what we are making in Canada. Although willing to live a different lifestyle in return for amazing weather and a beautiful experience, we certainly don't want to be too broke to do anything!!! Can anybody offer some insight?
> Thanks
> Tasha Kirby


I worked in a Las Palmas school for a couple of years and was on the same pay as you guys. Property rental will be your greatest expense as will travel back and forth from Canada. You will trade in a comfortable but highly regulated lifestyle in Canada for a liberal relaxed outdoor existance with enough money to live comfortably, but don't expect to save much. Las Palmas does have many cloudy days and can be cool, but you will never need the heating on!


----------



## mkettner

xlaser said:


> I worked in a Las Palmas school for a couple of years and was on the same pay as you guys. Property rental will be your greatest expense as will travel back and forth from Canada. You will trade in a comfortable but highly regulated lifestyle in Canada for a liberal relaxed outdoor existance with enough money to live comfortably, but don't expect to save much. Las Palmas does have many cloudy days and can be cool, but you will never need the heating on!


Hi xlaser,

Thank you for a great first post as it was a terrific contribution. We look forward to future posts and new threads. 

All the best,

Michael


----------



## ellenjoan

Tasha Kirby said:


> HI,
> 
> My Husband and I have decided to accept teaching positions in Las Palmas de Gran Canaria. We are excited about our decision; however, we are concerned about our income as we have no idea about the cost of living in Gran Canaria. Our wages will total 45,500 euros for the year. Nearly half of what we are making in Canada. Although willing to live a different lifestyle in return for amazing weather and a beautiful experience, we certainly don't want to be too broke to do anything!!! Can anybody offer some insight?
> Thanks
> Tasha Kirby


Of what I've heard and read...Las Palmas is more expensive then Spain in general. With those wages you will have had a new experience but will not have saved anything at the end of the year.
Indeed an important part will go to the rent !
Check the rentalprices on the internet = a good begin.
Have fun !

Eva


----------



## DUCC

Tasha Kirby said:


> My Husband and I have decided to accept teaching positions in Las Palmas de Gran Canaria.
> ...Our wages will total 45,500 euros for the year. Nearly half of what we are making in Canada.
> Although willing to live a different lifestyle in return for amazing weather and a beautiful experience, we certainly don't want to be too broke to do anything...


Hola Tasha,

from 45.500 Euros gross the deductions for personal income tax and social security would be approx. 20%. The cost of living on Gran Canaria are more or less comparable to those on mainland Spain. Food e.g. is 10-20% more expensive, however, due to the special tax regime on the Canaries many other products are very cheap: Alcoholic beverage, cigarettes, gasoline. Heating is (nearly) free and cooling is only required during few days of the year. Clothing is very light and casual. You save a lot there as compared to Middle Europe.

However, there are not only strong climate differences, e.g. if You are living in the mountains or in the northern (Canarian, rough, metropolitan, rainy, cooler) or southern part (touristic, wilderness, beaches, hot, arid) of the Island.

The average salary of a local amounts to approx. 900 Euro net.

Actual prices for housing are:
+Rent per square meter 7,30 Euros (ranges from 5-15 Euros, depending on the location, the view, proximity of beaches, road access, age and condition of building etc.)
+ gasoline per liter 70 Eurocent
+ Telefone, ADSL Internet per month, landline 40 Euros flatrate, CP 25 cent/minute
+gardener, plumber or similar 10-15 Euros/hour
+return flight to Tenerife (cheap tariffs for residents o all ferries and planes) 30-70 Euros/person
+1 liter premium Whisky 15 Euros (excellent local brandy 8 Euros)

As a family of three with a 170 sqm house in the relatively expensive south (Maspalomas) we need approx. 
600 Euros/month for food&beverages, 
90 Euros utilities incl. water
+ car 150 Euros/month all inclusive (a car is must on the Island)
+private health insurances (highly recommended) 50 Euros

+ in your case a nice house or appartment, fully furnished, close to beach with seaview, two bedrooms would cost approx. 800 Euros/month.
It will be very difficult, to find a house or apartment in advance e.g. through the internet. It is very recommended first to book into one of the many apartment hotels (from aprox. 15 Euros/day) for 2 or three months and then search locally. Rentals are scarce in some areas, since buying is much more common.

Under the bottom line a net income of 2500 Euros will already allow a decent middle class standard of living of a two person household.

We love it here and I hardly know of anyone resident from Canada or Middle Europe, who wants to go back.

Hop to see You around soon as "vecinos"

Saludos de Gran Canaria
Bill


----------



## atlast

15 Euros per night for an aparthotel? Maybe when our lease is up we should try the Canaries for a few months while we decide what to do next.


----------



## DUCC

atlast said:


> ...Maybe when our lease is up we should try the Canaries for a few months while we decide what to do next.


Hola,

that is probably the best You can do. 

Please note that there is a sonsiderable legal difference between rental agreements of less than 3 months or longer. Longer than 3 months means to have a "normal" home, for less than three months it is a "touristic" arrangement (mostly also more expensive). Prices also depend on seasonal influences. Low season is the summer between easter and approx. Oct/Nov. - the time for the best buys.

Saludos de las Islas Canarias
Bill


----------



## atlast

I assume that rates go up for less than three months. Are there increased taxes, too? I know that sometimes in the US local room taxes are assessed on rentals of less than six months, just as if you were in a hotel room.


----------



## DUCC

Rates are higher for rental periods of less than three month. The Canary Islands legislation divides rentals into "touristic" ones (=less than 3 months) and those for longer. The normal house or appartment owner is mostly not allowed to let accomodation for less than 3 months. This is a privilege of major touristic licensees. Subsequently rental offers for short term touristic are short in supply (even if there are quite a few illegal offers, too) and thus raising prices in this segment. Private owners are also often very reluctant to let their houses on a short-term basis, because short-term tourists cause more risks for vandalism etc. effecting another downsizing of the market.

Taxes have practically no influences on the accomodation prices. The Canary Islands have their own tax system with very low tax rates as compared to the EU or Spain.


----------



## atlast

Are there standard longer rental periods? What I mean is, could we rent for five months, or would most places require a six month mnimum?


----------



## DUCC

There is no standard rental period as such. You could also sign up for any period both sides may agree on. 

There are other provisions on maximum periods (max. 1 Year for a "trial" period and a five Year maximum of any rental agreement.) These provisions are to protect tenants. The Spanish laws strengthen the tenant's rights considerably. Another reason, why many landlords are reluctant to let. However, I don't believe that this will affect Your plans.


----------



## atlast

Thank you. I like the idea of moving somewhere for a limited period of time, then trying someplace else. I think maybe we saw retirement in a pretty rigid way, that you retire and move somewhere and there you stay.


----------



## Tasha Kirby

xlaser said:


> I worked in a Las Palmas school for a couple of years and was on the same pay as you guys. Property rental will be your greatest expense as will travel back and forth from Canada. You will trade in a comfortable but highly regulated lifestyle in Canada for a liberal relaxed outdoor existance with enough money to live comfortably, but don't expect to save much. Las Palmas does have many cloudy days and can be cool, but you will never need the heating on!



Thanks for your response! I am curious to know what school you worked for as my husband and I will be working for The American school of Las Palmas.


----------



## Tasha Kirby

DUCC said:


> Hola Tasha,
> 
> from 45.500 Euros gross the deductions for personal income tax and social security would be approx. 20%. The cost of living on Gran Canaria are more or less comparable to those on mainland Spain. Food e.g. is 10-20% more expensive, however, due to the special tax regime on the Canaries many other products are very cheap: Alcoholic beverage, cigarettes, gasoline. Heating is (nearly) free and cooling is only required during few days of the year. Clothing is very light and casual. You save a lot there as compared to Middle Europe.
> 
> However, there are not only strong climate differences, e.g. if You are living in the mountains or in the northern (Canarian, rough, metropolitan, rainy, cooler) or southern part (touristic, wilderness, beaches, hot, arid) of the Island.
> 
> The average salary of a local amounts to approx. 900 Euro net.
> 
> Actual prices for housing are:
> +Rent per square meter 7,30 Euros (ranges from 5-15 Euros, depending on the location, the view, proximity of beaches, road access, age and condition of building etc.)
> + gasoline per liter 70 Eurocent
> + Telefone, ADSL Internet per month, landline 40 Euros flatrate, CP 25 cent/minute
> +gardener, plumber or similar 10-15 Euros/hour
> +return flight to Tenerife (cheap tariffs for residents o all ferries and planes) 30-70 Euros/person
> +1 liter premium Whisky 15 Euros (excellent local brandy 8 Euros)
> 
> As a family of three with a 170 sqm house in the relatively expensive south (Maspalomas) we need approx.
> 600 Euros/month for food&beverages,
> 90 Euros utilities incl. water
> + car 150 Euros/month all inclusive (a car is must on the Island)
> +private health insurances (highly recommended) 50 Euros
> 
> + in your case a nice house or appartment, fully furnished, close to beach with seaview, two bedrooms would cost approx. 800 Euros/month.
> It will be very difficult, to find a house or apartment in advance e.g. through the internet. It is very recommended first to book into one of the many apartment hotels (from aprox. 15 Euros/day) for 2 or three months and then search locally. Rentals are scarce in some areas, since buying is much more common.
> 
> Under the bottom line a net income of 2500 Euros will already allow a decent middle class standard of living of a two person household.
> 
> We love it here and I hardly know of anyone resident from Canada or Middle Europe, who wants to go back.
> 
> Hop to see You around soon as "vecinos"
> 
> Saludos de Gran Canaria
> Bill


Thank you for taking the time to respond so thoroughly!!! We are happy to hear that we will not be too poor living in Las Palmas. We are looking forward to our new adventure.


----------



## DUCC

Any time & keep me posted. Bill


----------



## Goldberg

Canaries seems a popular post and many others will have the same questions, please keep contributing.


----------



## pgilon

Hello! I am looking into working at The American School of Las Palmas.. how do you like it? ANY information would be great!!! Thanks!


----------



## El Vencedor

Hello
I'm interested to move in the Gran Canaria island, Las Palmas city.
I read this forum posts and i find only the good things. But life if not like this. In the life you also have less pleasant happenings. I also want to know this things.

So: *Why I should not move in the Las Palmas de Gran Canaria *.

One thing that i know i that there are narrows and crowding streets, hard to travel with a car. Something else?
Thank you.


----------



## jojo

El Vencedor said:


> Hello
> I'm interested to move in the Gran Canaria island, Las Palmas city.
> I read this forum posts and i find only the good things. But life if not like this. In the life you also have less pleasant happenings. I also want to know this things.
> 
> So: *Why I should not move in the Las Palmas de Gran Canaria *.
> 
> One thing that i know i that there are narrows and crowding streets, hard to travel with a car. Something else?
> Thank you.


There is little or no work!!

Jo xxxx


----------



## DUCC

El Vencedor said:


> ...So: *Why I should not move in the Las Palmas de Gran Canaria *.


The bad wheather! As opposed of the nearly permantly good wheather in the southern part of Gran Canaria Las Palmas has a lot of rainy, dull and cold wheather during all 4 seasons. On Gran Canaria I would not choose any location north of La Garita, better north of Arinaga.


----------



## El Vencedor

DUCC said:


> The bad wheather! As opposed of the nearly permantly good wheather in the southern part of Gran Canaria Las Palmas has a lot of rainy, dull and cold wheather during all 4 seasons. On Gran Canaria I would not choose any location north of La Garita, better north of Arinaga.


It is much colder than in the Santa Cruz de Tenerife? Can you suggest me a graphic with the temperatures or precipitation ? I found only for the grand canaria airport. 
So, it is much bad than Santa Cruz de tenerife climate?


----------



## DUCC

El Vencedor said:


> It is much colder than in the Santa Cruz de Tenerife? Can you suggest me a graphic with the temperatures or precipitation ? I found only for the grand canaria airport.
> So, it is much bad than Santa Cruz de tenerife climate?


The temperatures may be relatively similar in the two cities, but Las Palmas is cloudier and getting more rain. Typically any "Palmito" who can afford it, has an apartment or house as a second home in the south to enjoy the sun at least on weekends. 

Other meteological data for Las Palmas than from Gando (airport) are not available (at least I don'nt know of any source). The airport is located on the wheather divide between north and south. Driving from Las Palmas to the south, the last airport exit is my "switching point" to start the a/c at any time of the year, also often in summertime.

I myself (and many other foreigners) moved from Las Palmas and the North to the south to flee the bad wheather.


----------



## Guest

DUCC said:


> The bad wheather! As opposed of the nearly permantly good wheather in the southern part of Gran Canaria Las Palmas has a lot of rainy, dull and cold wheather during all 4 seasons. On Gran Canaria I would not choose any location north of La Garita, better north of Arinaga.


Same applies to Tenerife where I had an apartment for a few years, in Los Cristianos in the south. The weather in Puerto de la Cruz in the north of the island was considerably cooler, damper, and cloudier. That said it was greener, and more attractive in some ways. Puerto's botanical gardens are magnificent. And I wouldn't say the weather in the north is terrible - it really depends what you are comparing it to!

One plus is that Gran Canaria hasn't had a volcanic eruption for 2,000 years 

On the other hand, half of La Palma is poised to fall into the sea, according to various reports, and I wouldn't want to be anywhere near when that happens. Or anywhere on the east coast of the Americas, come to that! A mega tsunami that starts off at almost a kilometre high, and is still some 160 feet high when it reaches the Americas. Ouch . Some have suggested the next eruption of the Cumbre Vieja will do it (the last one was in 1971)......


----------



## dory_m

*living & teaching in Las Palmas*

Hi Tasha,

I am an English teacher, and have been living in Barcelona for the last 20 years, but last month I moved to Las Palmas. 
You and your husband can live well with 45.000 a year and more so in Gran Canaria, as the rent is much lower than other places, dpending on where you choose to live of course. (I live on 22.000 a year, alone and pay the rent alone ) If you are a resident, plane and ship tickets are at half the price, and generally everything is a bit cheaper than the rest of Spain. 
I'm new here myself, but living here is less stressful than Barcelona, the people are really friendly and the weather is nice.
I hope this helps!



Tasha Kirby said:


> HI,
> 
> My Husband and I have decided to accept teaching positions in Las Palmas de Gran Canaria. We are excited about our decision; however, we are concerned about our income as we have no idea about the cost of living in Gran Canaria. Our wages will total 45,500 euros for the year. Nearly half of what we are making in Canada. Although willing to live a different lifestyle in return for amazing weather and a beautiful experience, we certainly don't want to be too broke to do anything!!! Can anybody offer some insight?
> Thanks
> Tasha Kirby


----------



## 90199

When you are familiar with Gran Canaria have a look at the other islands, all are so diverse but very attractive.

The Islands of the east are dry and arid very beautiful though, whilst the islands of the west are wetter and greener. I live on the small island of El Hierro, 274 square kilometres, with a population of 10,000. The most southerly and westerly of the islands. We find costs are far cheaper than mainland Spain, and a lot cheaper than Old England.

Las Palmas has one of the most beautiful harbours in the world, I first visited in 1962 and have been enchanted with Las Palmas and the archipelago ever since. I guarantee that you will enjoy living on these islands, but please, if you haven't done so already, learn the language, then so many new doors will open.


----------



## PDM

Hi everyone,
I've been reading your thread with interest, just wondering is there any work there in the motor business? I'm self-employed and have my own business for twenty odd years, just wondering if there's any demand there for motor repairs/car body repairs? Also is it dog friendly as want to bring my dog wherever I go. Thanks in advance.
Paddy.


----------



## 90199

Re employment,

Things are not good here, few tourists. However Mechanics, you would need the language. I would suggest that you visit and make a few enquiries,

H


----------



## PDM

Hepa said:


> Re employment,
> 
> Things are not good here, few tourists. However Mechanics, you would need the language. I would suggest that you visit and make a few enquiries,
> 
> H


Thanks.


----------



## kamila

Ive lived in the canary islands . dont think you ll have any problems . youll love it.


----------



## Johnfromoz

I am moving next week with my family to Gran Canaria to a town called Agaete for the winter. Couldn't find much info about this place on the net. Has anyone been there? What's the place like? We won't have a car and by the looks of it buses run to Las Palmas about once an hour. Is it just a boring little town or can one make it more interesting somehow?


----------



## littleredrooster

Johnfromoz said:


> I am moving next week with my family to Gran Canaria to a town called Agaete for the winter. Couldn't find much info about this place on the net. Has anyone been there? What's the place like? We won't have a car and by the looks of it buses run to Las Palmas about once an hour. Is it just a boring little town or can one make it more interesting somehow?


I only know it from occasionally stopping off there on the main connecting ferry from Santa Cruz, Tenerife,which is well worth a visit along with the rest of the North of TF.
Can't recall anything out of the ordinary in Agaete,a typical small Spanish town.
There's some pleasant countryside a little South of it and the big city atmosphere of Las Palmas a little East, too hectic for me.
Not many Brits or N.Europeans around there and the main resort areas are on the opposite end of the island.
Sorry, but to put it politely I can't think of anything very exciting to say about it.


----------



## Johnfromoz

littleredrooster said:


> I only know it from occasionally stopping off there on the main connecting ferry from Santa Cruz, Tenerife,which is well worth a visit along with the rest of the North of TF.
> Can't recall anything out of the ordinary in Agaete,a typical small Spanish town.
> There's some pleasant countryside a little South of it and the big city atmosphere of Las Palmas a little East, too hectic for me.
> Not many Brits or N.Europeans around there and the main resort areas are on the opposite end of the island.
> Sorry, but to put it politely I can't think of anything very exciting to say about it.


Thanks for the info. Btw, as far as ferry goes, are they very crowded or can one just walk up and buy a ticket? The reason I am asking is that we'll be arriving at Tenerife South airport in the evening, then need to get to Santa Cruz for the night and then take a ferry to Agaete the next day. It's a real pain, especially with an infant but we already bought tickets a while ago and flights to Gran Canaria on Monarch are limited to one per week.


----------



## gabriele

We are living in recession in Spain as well as in the Canary Islands. Building constructions have stopped to a great extent. The Spanish market in general is virtually flooded with rental object. Some owners are even deperate. Yes, there is something like tourist law. However, Spain is Spain, just like Italy is Italy, you know... There is always something very reasonable to be found now, for those who are not too fussy.


----------



## littleredrooster

Johnfromoz said:


> Thanks for the info. Btw, as far as ferry goes, are they very crowded or can one just walk up and buy a ticket? The reason I am asking is that we'll be arriving at Tenerife South airport in the evening, then need to get to Santa Cruz for the night and then take a ferry to Agaete the next day. It's a real pain, especially with an infant but we already bought tickets a while ago and flights to Gran Canaria on Monarch are limited to one per week.


Normally I just walked up, bought a ticket and took the car on board, plenty of spare space.
Never had a problem, however never travelled at peak periods.


----------



## Johnfromoz

Ok, we finally settled in. Been here for about 3 weeks. This place is about 30 minutes from Las Palmas and 10 minutes from Galdar, which is the closest city. Agaete itself is not bad, it has 1 Spar supermarket and some smaller shops. Buses run to Galdar every 30 minutes and to Las Palmas every hour. Overall, not bad at all. The weather is just about perfect, no rain and not too much hot sun. I like it.


----------



## Princesslauren

Hi there. I'm moving to gran canaria in the next couple of months. What's the deal with findin a job??


----------



## jojo

Princesslauren said:


> Hi there. I'm moving to gran canaria in the next couple of months. What's the deal with findin a job??


Its not gonna be easy, sometimes its down to who you know not what you know. Speaking and writing Spanish and some good qualifications may help altho even that isnt a guarantee as things are. The employment situation in Spain and its Islands are bad. But maybe if you can make some friends who are in need of staff you maybe lucky???

Jo xxx


----------



## Princesslauren

Hi jo
This is the general feeling I'm getting!! Eekk. Well I'm goin out in a couple of weeks so il try and make some friends for when I go out full time!! To be honest I wouldn't mind doing nothing all day but I have to be realistic lol xx


----------



## jojo

Princesslauren said:


> Hi jo
> This is the general feeling I'm getting!! Eekk. Well I'm goin out in a couple of weeks so il try and make some friends for when I go out full time!! To be honest I wouldn't mind doing nothing all day but I have to be realistic lol xx


It does get boring doing nothing. I couldnt get work for the first couple of years that I was in Spain and altho for a couple of months it was fine, the novelty wore off - there really is only so much sun bathing, sitting in bars and exploring you can do! I eventually got work in a friends cafe for a couple of months and I then managed to get some office work for an English company (after applying several 100 times lol)

Jo xxx


----------



## Princesslauren

This is very true!! I think my aim will be to learn Spanish by the end of the summer but try and get a bar job in the mean time. Where in Spain are u?!x


----------



## jojo

Princesslauren said:


> This is very true!! I think my aim will be to learn Spanish by the end of the summer but try and get a bar job in the mean time. Where in Spain are u?!x



I'm in the Costa del Sol. There are lots of bars etc here, but lots of people wanting to work in them and sadly not many bars can afford staff in this economic climate. We have visited a few bars etc during the last few days (we have friends visiting) and the owners I spoke to (I always get chatting) were hoping and praying that the tourists flood in this summer as they had a bad summer last year which didnt cover the winter "lull" 


Jo xxx


----------



## Pesky Wesky

Princesslauren said:


> This is very true!! I think my aim will be to learn Spanish by the end of the summer but try and get a bar job in the mean time. Where in Spain are u?!x


Do you think you'll be able to "learn Spanish" by the end of the summer?


----------



## Princesslauren

Pesky Wesky said:


> Do you think you'll be able to "learn Spanish" by the end of the summer?


Well yes I hope so. That's what I plan to do!!


----------



## jojo

Princesslauren said:


> Well yes I hope so. That's what I plan to do!!


I hope you're better than me at languages then! Spanish isnt easy, unless you've already got as head start with GCSE Spanish or something. I've been here three years and altho I can understand most things (provided its in the right dialect), I'm far from conversational!!!!!! I do try tho lol! 

Jo xxx


----------



## Pesky Wesky

Princesslauren said:


> Well yes I hope so. That's what I plan to do!!


That's either amazing - or - unrealistic.

Princesslauren, it usually takes people months to learn the basics, and years to learn to really speak a language.

My advice would be to start learning now, and don't stop - ever! 

There's lots of info on the site about learning the language, the Canary islands, renting, jobs, books about Spain, heating(!) you name it, it's here - just look for it


----------



## gabriele

*Canary Islands work by perseverance*



jojo said:


> It does get boring doing nothing. I couldnt get work for the first couple of years that I was in Spain and altho for a couple of months it was fine, the novelty wore off - there really is only so much sun bathing, sitting in bars and exploring you can do! I eventually got work in a friends cafe for a couple of months and I then managed to get some office work for an English company (after applying several 100 times lol)
> 
> Jo xxx


Hi Jo, 

too true, everything you say. Perseverance is all which pays off nowadays.

I am telling quite a bit about trying to find work in my about me page of my web Tenerife holiday home insider. However, I am not sure about the situation for computer courses nowadays. 

I could actually have my own company in Spain now because of that unemployment course by INEM (government) which gave me the diploma. This means, I could gang up with foreigners that are desperate to open a firm, but can't because of homologanizacion. You know, the socio (partner) thing...
There still seems to be a fair amount of work around in Tenerife (googling several times with different work related keyword combos brings the results) The latter is something, I learned by my Canadian web host, without which I would have never made a cent with my web. That's something they do not teach you at government unemployment places. 

By the way, I learned that most work offered all over Spain for ever boils down to many more job descriptions than what you bargained for. 

For expample hotel receptionist in a smaller hotel may mean that you have to do stocks for their bakery ever Saturday, do the accountancy, the correspondence of some owners in another country designing congrats, Christmas etc cards plus the reception work and Saturday and Sunday shifts and all for Euros 850,.which they had advertised. This is all just so typical, meaning that there is still work when you want to work like a slave. And with luck you will get a little more than minimum holidays a year.


----------



## gabriele

*Unemployment payment to Spain*



gabriele said:


> Hi Jo,
> 
> too true, everything you say. Perseverance is all which pays off nowadays.
> 
> I am telling quite a bit about trying to find work in my about me page of my web Tenerife holiday home insider. However, I am not sure about the situation for computer courses nowadays.
> 
> I could actually have my own company in Spain now because of that unemployment course by INEM (government) which gave me the diploma. This means, I could gang up with foreigners that are desperate to open a firm, but can't because of homologanizacion. You know, the socio (partner) thing...
> There still seems to be a fair amount of work around in Tenerife (googling several times with different work related keyword combos brings the results) The latter is something, I learned by my Canadian web host, without which I would have never made a cent with my web. That's something they do not teach you at government unemployment places.
> 
> By the way, I learned that most work offered all over Spain for ever boils down to many more job descriptions than what you bargained for.
> 
> For expample hotel receptionist in a smaller hotel may mean that you have to do stocks for their bakery ever Saturday, do the accountancy, the correspondence of some owners in another country designing congrats, Christmas etc cards plus the reception work and Saturday and Sunday shifts and all for Euros 850,.which they had advertised. This is all just so typical, meaning that there is still work when you want to work like a slave. And with luck you will get a little more than minimum holidays a year.


Read up on unemployment pay to Spain Tenerife or unemployment payment as well as on unemployment benefits by the Tenerife holiday home Insider. The topics are very hot, should you go back to your home country for a while and get unemployed again. The tips and insider knowledge as well as practical and theoretical help offered is also interesting for those who are getting to Tenerife for holidays while taking advantage of the Schengen agreement of 1985, while it's still working. Mind to use the exact keywords above mentioned and add "To Spain" or from UK to your Search and you should find it easy, as one or the other is well listed.


----------



## Scot-Abroad

Hello everyone. My wife & I currently reside in Morocco and are seriously considering moving to the Canary Islands. I wonder if anyone can help us with the following questions:
1. What are the circumstances for getting a driving license in the Canaries? Can a UK license be swapped for a Spanish one or must a test be sat?
2. To get residency... are there guidelines to meet, such as a minimum income or whatever?
3. Once residency is achieved, must it be renewed every so often?
4. Buying a car and property, can this be done prior to getting residency?
5. If living in one's own property, can a couple get by comfortably on 14k Euros per year?
5. What are the costs of domestic gas/electricity?
6. How much would it cost (on average) to import a car?
7. If bringing own luggage and household items, is it taxed as importation?
8. What are the taxation laws/rules for a retired (early) couple?

I'm hoping someone can perhaps answer all or even a few of the questions. Anything would be of great value to us.

Thanks.


----------



## 90199

Driving Licence: You have to have a medical and then for a small fee you can exchange your U.K. licence for a Spanish one. The process is different from Spain and differs slightly on each island.

To obtain residency: Usually you have to show income and that you have health care provision. It lasts for life.

Anyone who resides here for six months needs to file a tax return, we do ours down the road at the Taxation office, well we make an appointment and the staff do it for us.

Cars Importation, I cannot answer we bought ours here.

To buy a car and property: You will need an N.I.E. ( foreigners identification number) this comes with your residency. However we bought our property and just used our passport numbers.

Our electricity costs €1.21 daily, gas comes in bottles, we do not use gas.

Our household items came in a container, there was no import duty, the removal people did all the paperwork.

That is a brief outline of your questions, however it will differ slightly from island to island and we here in the Canary islands are often very removed from other parts of Spain.

Which island is your choice?


----------



## Scot-Abroad

Thanks for that most useful information, Hepa. It seems to me we can survive there and it'll be a lot better than where we live just now. I used to holiday in the Canaries many years ago and really loved the place, black sand'n all, so it'll be strange to actually move there. I must also add from what you've written, it'll be an easier existence than the one we're used to in Morocco. The French have a lot to answer for! Bureaucracy is a French word and they just love it.
As for the choice of island/destination... that's still to be worked out. I'm looking for sunshine and economy when it comes to buying a property. I'm into geology (BSc) so volcanoes will be important too. I'll carry out some research on what's what concerning the islands and would certainly appreciate any comments any would like to make.
Thanks again.


----------



## 90199

Don't mention blooming volcanoes, we had 16487 tremors of above 1.5 and an eruption south of the island in the ocean.
All very interesting, but because the scientists tried to predict what is unpredictable, they killed off the tourist industry, frightened the wits of 20% of the population, who promptly left the island.

What with the present crisis, this has drastically effected the local economy. However if the blooming volcano had poked its nose out of the ocean, things might have been different, we would have been inundated with volcanologists, one guy from New York contacted me with the view of filming here.

Things have quietened now and we are all hoping that the tourists will drift back. Below is a link for your perusal.

IGN Serie El Hierro


----------



## Scot-Abroad

Thanks Hepa, your information is great to learn.
I'm looking at one of the main islands with an airport that readily commutes to Scotland.
A main hobby of mine is geology so volcanics and fossils are important too.
We like the heat and the coast, so that's very important as well.
Any suggestions?
Thanks again.


----------



## 90199

I would suggest either Gran Canaria or Tenerife, they are the main islands with the largest airports and from theses two you can connect to the other islands. 

The south of both islands are hotter than the north, they are like mini continents and with the prevailing winds from the north, the southern areas are arid and the northern parts green and lush.

If I had to live elsewhere my choice would be Las Palmas de Gran Canaria. However that is just a personal thing, people have different preferences.

If you follow the link below there are photos of El Hierro, I am sure a trip here would be of interest and we do need the tourists


----------



## yupredator

Whether there are a lot of bakeries in Las Palmas , I am thinking are they doing well? And what are the prices pastries,for example-filled croissants or similar? 

thanks


----------



## 90199

Cannot help you on the bakeries in Las Palmas de G.C., restaurants, Pubs, and bars are more my scene. I live on a different island, plenty of bakeries here, though I rarely use them.


----------



## Lonely

Hepa said:


> Don't mention blooming volcanoes, we had 16487 tremors of above 1.5 and an eruption south of the island in the ocean.
> All very interesting, but because the scientists tried to predict what is unpredictable, they killed off the tourist industry, frightened the wits of 20% of the population, who promptly left the island.
> 
> What with the present crisis, this has drastically effected the local economy. However if the blooming volcano had poked its nose out of the ocean, things might have been different, we would have been inundated with volcanologists, one guy from New York contacted me with the view of filming here.
> 
> Things have quietened now and we are all hoping that the tourists will drift back. Below is a link for your perusal.
> 
> IGN Serie El Hierro


I think that if that theory of megatsunami will become reality, than it's better to live in Gran Canaria since Tenerife will shield it from any tsunami coming from the Cumbre Vieja volcano on La Palma.

See:

CNN.com - Scientists warn of massive wave - August 29, 2001


What do you think about it?


----------



## Lonely

Speaking of Canary Islands, does anyone know if overseas pensions of disabled people are taxed and if so, how much?

A friend of mine would like to move there to retire, from Italy but I cannot find any info about taxes on foreign pensions. In Italy disabled pensions are tax free as they are not considered income.

Thank you


----------



## 90199

Lonely said:


> I think that if that theory of megatsunami will become reality, than it's better to live in Gran Canaria since Tenerife will shield it from any tsunami coming from the Cumbre Vieja volcano on La Palma.
> 
> See:
> 
> CNN.com - Scientists warn of massive wave - August 29, 2001
> 
> 
> What do you think about it?


That is old news, since challenged many times by others.


----------



## Lonely

Hepa said:


> That is old news, since challenged many times by others.


well...do you trust the others?


----------



## 90199

Lonely said:


> well...do you trust the others?


I'm not really bothered, to me the subject is of little interest.


----------



## guyhildebrand

*becoming a resident of Spain*

how difficult is it and how long does it take?


----------



## guyhildebrand

is there a good web site for the "aparthotel" for 15 euros/day? If not what is the best way to find that type of lodging?
Thanks much!!!!


----------



## 90199

guyhildebrand said:


> how difficult is it and how long does it take?




Not sure what you mean, please explain. 

We call aparthotels pensiones, try a search on that, cheapest are usually self catering here.


----------



## guyhildebrand

*moving to Spain*

Thanks for reply.
I had 2 questions but I just started with Expat forum and I don't know my way around the system quite yet. Sorry!
1--how long/difficult is it for retired Americans to get to be a full-time resident of Spain living in the Canary Islands?
2--what are retired non-EU people doing for health insurance in Canary Islands?

Thank you again and sorry for the duplication.


----------



## 90199

guyhildebrand said:


> Thanks for reply.
> I had 2 questions but I just started with Expat forum and I don't know my way around the system quite yet. Sorry!
> 1--how long/difficult is it for retired Americans to get to be a full-time resident of Spain living in the Canary Islands?
> 2--what are retired non-EU people doing for health insurance in Canary Islands?
> 
> Thank you again and sorry for the duplication.


1 I do not know of any from the U.S., retired or otherwise, who live in the Canary Islands. Perhaps you should ask this question at the Spanish Consulate in the area where you now live.

2. Most none Europeans that live here are from South America, but I do not know any that are retired, the majority are in employment, or have started businesses. Health Insurance can be purchased here in the Canary Isles.


----------



## guyhildebrand

*healthcare insurance*

Please provide contact information/email/website on where to buy this local insurance you mentioned.

This sounds like a positive solutions for us!

Thank you.


----------



## kalohi

guyhildebrand said:


> Thanks for reply.
> I had 2 questions but I just started with Expat forum and I don't know my way around the system quite yet. Sorry!
> 1--how long/difficult is it for retired Americans to get to be a full-time resident of Spain living in the Canary Islands?
> 2--what are retired non-EU people doing for health insurance in Canary Islands?
> 
> Thank you again and sorry for the duplication.


You need to get in touch with the Spanish consulate closest to your home in the United States, and ask them what they require for a retirement visa. That's the visa you need to get, and you have to get it _before_ you move over here. Each consulate works a little differently so you really need to talk directly to the one you'll be dealing with. 

Have a look at post #16 on this stickie thread, which is found in the FAQ at the top of this webpage. Post #16 gives links to others posts and information about getting a retirement visa. 

In the same FAQ thread you'll find loads of other information, including info about healthcare in Spain.


----------



## 90199

guyhildebrand said:


> Please provide contact information/email/website on where to buy this local insurance you mentioned.
> 
> This sounds like a positive solutions for us!
> 
> Thank you.


This I cannot do, I do not use nor need private Insurance. Lower your own buckets, try a search yourself.


----------



## Rabbitcat

PMSL!!!!
"Lower your own buckets!!!!"

Love it!!!!


----------



## Cemoto

Yeah,got to love it!


----------



## agric101

*Agriculture in the Canaries*

Hello all, I am currently doing some research into agriculture in the Canary Islands and wondered if anyone could point me in the direction of any commercial farms or companies that provide irrigation services? I have also struggled to find data on the number and types of farms in the Canaries - would anyone know where I could find this?


----------



## 90199

agric101 said:


> Hello all, I am currently doing some research into agriculture in the Canary Islands and wondered if anyone could point me in the direction of any commercial farms or companies that provide irrigation services? I have also struggled to find data on the number and types of farms in the Canaries - would anyone know where I could find this?


Try these two links,

Here on the island of El Hierro we raise, pigs, cattle, sheep, and goats. We grow bananas, pineapples, citrus fruits, apples, pears, grapes for the local wine industry, vegetables, potatoes, corn, wheat, tomatoes, aubergines, papayas, avocados, mangos, mangas, olives, figs, chestnuts, plums, prickly pears, almonds, peaches, mulberries, strawberries.

Our water falls as rain, it is collected from our rooves, and stored in underground water deposits called Aljibes, we then pump ours into 500 litre tanks on the various garden terraces, we have to water nearly every day, and sometimes only get maybe three days rain in a year, but we can get up to 13 inches in one day. Cannot help you with companies that provide irrigation services, most people here seem to have well established systems for irrigation. Perhaps you should visit.

Re the links, highly unlikely that English will be understood, there are only five English residents on the island. 



https://www.facebook.com/cooperativafronterahierro

Sociedad Cooperativa del Campo de Frontera


----------

